# Game #40: Los Angeles Lakers (17-22) @ Toronto Raptors (14-26)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

kind of game they must win if there is any hope at all


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Should be an easy game but you never know with this team.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

> Pau back in Lakers' starting lineup. Why? D'Antoni: "He made it pretty clear he wanted to start. That's fine. I'm good with that."


-Kevin Ding



> Returning to the starting line up is @Pau Gasol. D’Antoni said Earl Clark will certainly play a lot off bench, w/Gasol playing some center.


-Mike Trudell



> Kobe will be guarding Jose Calderon today, hoping to disrupt the Raptors' offense by making life difficult for their PG


-Dave McMenamin


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Dafuq?! :mad2:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Worst start of the season.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Dafuq Dwight?! :nonono:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We need to trade for Calderon just so he stops these performances against us.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

You guys are hideous. You will win, but that's because we'll collapse, but seriously, how are you this bad with Nash, Kobe, Pau and D12?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Both the Lakers and my feed are sucking tonight. :sigh:


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Cris said:


> We need to trade for Calderon just so he stops these performances against us.


He's been doing this against everyone this season. Casey will sit him for an extended period later in the game, so don't worry.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Porn Player said:


> You guys are hideous. You will win, but that's because we'll collapse, but seriously, how are you this bad with Nash, Kobe, Pau and D12?


I'm willing to bet it's almost all psychological at this point. They got use to losing in that first month and other teams are still giving them their best shot.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Pau's softness is drawing some fouls. llullz


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't even care anymore. They suck, plain and simple - all aspects including coaching. Good to see Kobe on a nice 1/7 FG


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Dwight's infected us with his FT woes.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't see how they let LA back into it like that.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

It is what it is...and it needs a trade.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Porn Player said:


> You guys are hideous. You will win, but that's because we'll collapse, but seriously, how are you this bad with Nash, Kobe, Pau and D12?


Apparently, this Laker team has yet to hit rock bottom. :sigh:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Am I going to hear that Dwight isn't 100% after this game?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Dwight looks like a nobody. It's weird.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe's ice-cold.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

R-Star said:


> I don't see how they let LA back into it like that.


Fouls killed their momentum.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Twan!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Pau airball.









EDIT: Wohoo!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice drive by Morris.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Alan Anderson is better than Kobe.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Showtime Raptors


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Jim Buss!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Nash looking for his shot? mg:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Clark's all hustle.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Who else wants that burger?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

How deep must this Laker team get before they reach rock bottom? :sigh:



Porn Player said:


> Alan Anderson is better than Kobe.


Sadly, this.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Dude, they are rock bottom. They have a maximum of ten losses left. Stick a fork in them.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jose doing what I expected. He will continually look for his shot now.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Too fancy, Kobe.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Porn Player said:


> Jose doing what I expected. He will continually look for his shot now.


Or not. Ha.

I like Earl Clark.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Lakers need a LEADER, something they don't have despite all of their all star players. Cantoni is nothing more than a glorified game manager, which is why Phil needed to be the coach.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Earl Clark era!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Metta!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

****! ****! ****! :mad2:


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

What? 

I'm confused.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

He must have said something.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

MojoPin said:


> Dude, they are rock bottom. They have a maximum of ten losses left. Stick a fork in them.


Something tells me they have yet to reach it. :sigh:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Now we're hitting our shots.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

> You eject a team's best** player on a double technical because they bumped into each other? Absolute travesty.


-Gary Lee

llullz


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Get Dwight the damn ball. Only 3 attempts? C'mon. If he isn't putting up 18-20 points, youre not winning. Kobe of all people should realize this.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

And he was ejected? Wow.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Fields spared us in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

MojoPin said:


> And he was ejected? Wow.


Told you we have yet to reach rock bottom.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Great help D by Pau.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

"Oh shit" llullz-mao


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Forgot this game was an afternoon one.

Boy, do we suck. Did someone write above that D12 was ejected? What for?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

He pushed AA. Very slightly, but he did. And then he spouted off.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dwight Howard is a disappointment and a joke.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe's building a house.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

CALDE-****-YOU-RON.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> He pushed AA. Very slightly, but he did. And then he spouted off.


No. Dwight never mouths off. Or stares at the refs after every play because someone was close to him. Or argues any time he gets a foul call, or....



He's the 7 foot version of Dwyane Wade.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> CALDE-****-YOU-RON.


Ha. Take that Ron and Laker fans.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

At some point in time, someone in LA should guard that Landry Fields back door cut.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I've watched this game for a grand total of 10 minutes and I can't remember worse defense this season.

And that is saying something.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This team is a mess.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ron said:


> I've watched this game for a grand total of 10 minutes and I can't remember worse defense this season.
> 
> And that is saying something.


Can you actually see this team turning it around and making an honest push for the title, or as a fan have you given up on this year yet?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Ron said:


> I've watched this game for a grand total of 10 minutes and I can't remember worse defense this season.
> 
> And that is saying something.


It's been poor, but honestly, and this might be the first time I have seen the Lakers play this year, but I can't believe how dreadful your offense is.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> It's been poor, but honestly, and this might be the first time I have seen the Lakers play this year, but I can't believe how dreadful your offense is.


This is par for the course for LA. They just aren't clicking on offense this year.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Porn Player said:


> It's been poor, but honestly, and this might be the first time I have seen the Lakers play this year, but I can't believe how dreadful your offense is.


Impossible. Ever heard the name Mike Dantoni?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Finally, Kobe.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Our Messiah's in!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Sacre Blu.


Hahahah. Sorry. That's not even funny is it? Anyways, he sucks.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I wonder how the crowd, who thought we should trade Bynum+Gasol for Howard, feels.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

R-Star, you still don't think Jose starts for the Pacers?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Offense isn't the problem. They're getting great play out of Metta and Clark and Gasol. The problem is defense. The Raptors are just laying the ball up on every play.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Lakers rim protection is hilariously bad.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> I wonder how the crowd, who thought we should trade Bynum+Gasol for Howard, feels.


I argued hard with Ron last year about trading 1, not both, for Howard. I don't think anyone thought he'd be playing this mediocre right now.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> R-Star, you still don't think Jose starts for the Pacers?


No. George Hill would start over him on the Pacers.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Adam said:


> Offense isn't the problem. They're getting great play out of Metta and Clark and Gasol.


Those 3 guys are playing 'ok' on offense, nothing more. D12 and Kobe are both 25ppg scorers and both looked like they didn't have a clue out there.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

R-Star said:


> No. George Hill would start over him on the Pacers.


We're both incredibly bias towards our teams. I respect that.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Kobe needs to grow an evil Spock goatee and turn this around.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

:laugh: we won't find 'world peace' as long as he continues throwing those bombs..


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Not even close, Metta. llullz


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Lakers are on pace to waste half of their acceptable 10 remaining losses in January. Haha. If this happens, they will have to put in like 10 game winning streaks for the rest of the season.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Terrible ref. He just stopped a fast break layup to call a tech. What a scrub ref.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> I wonder how the crowd, who thought we should trade Bynum+Gasol for Howard, feels.


Still would have done it. We would have gotten other players back in addition to Dwight. If we get Jameer we probably don't get Nash and we get to keep our draft picks without being any worse right now.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Bullshit. We stop the play on a technical even when a player is in transition?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

That was such a blatant attempt to draw a foul there by Kobe.

I'm glad they're calling a lot less of that shit this year.

Who has their arms explode into the air when they receive contact? Better luck next time Kobe.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Still would have done it. We would have gotten other players back in addition to Dwight. If we get Jameer we probably don't get Nash and we get to keep our draft picks without being any worse right now.


Do you think anyone in the offseason would have rather picked up Nelson over Nash?

Come on.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bang Bang Lowry.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I ****ing love when Lowry gets his swag, he's unplayable.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Do you think anyone in the offseason would have rather picked up Nelson over Nash?
> 
> Come on.


Doesn't matter. If we are talking about hindsight then yeah I still would have done it.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Is it safe to say "game"?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Cajon said:


> Is it safe to say "game"?


Against the Raptors? 




Never.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Doesn't matter. If we are talking about hindsight then yeah I still would have done it.


Hindsight doesn't count. If it did the Pacers wouldn't have traded Antonio Davis for Jon Bender in 2000 and the Pacers would have won the title.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I wonder if D'Antoni's assistants are against him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why does Gary Vitti hold a clipboard and confer with D'Antoni? Isn't he a trainer? I know there was an article a while back about how there are coaches that Brown appointed, so there might be some truth that there's some weird dynamic on that bench.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Well this game seems like a back breaker for the Lakers season as far as I'm concerned. 

You're basically halfway through the season, 4 or 5 games back from the playoffs, and you just got blown out by the Raptors.

Call the season.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Hindsight doesn't count. If it did the Pacers wouldn't have traded Antonio Davis for Jon Bender in 2000 and the Pacers would have won the title.


I just looked and realized that Jameer opted out and became a free agent. I thought he was still under his previous contract. My mistake. That changes what I said about Nash and the picks but I still would have dealt both for Dwight. You have to get the star players when you can.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Maybe jersey in his mouth Kobe _is_ Evil Spock Kobe.


Evil Kobe is a bad man.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Porn Player said:


> Against the Raptors?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate being right.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL Raptors. And their tacky 3d baseline banner.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dwight with 2 techs and an ejection. Kobe with a tech. Nash and Kobe both arguing with refs any time a play is made on either side of the court. Dantoni with a dick head smile on his face talking with the refs after every play.


You guys didn't lose because of the refs. You lost because you guys played like shit, and have an air of childish entitlement. I hope your team of losers blame themselves, especially Dwight for this loss, and not complain about the refs and how things aren't fair when they get to the locker room.

This Laker team reminds me a lot of the current Heat's first year together. Dwyane is still a bitch, but luckily Lebron grew up and got them a championship.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I love the dancing Kobe head man.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

R-Star said:


> Dwight with 2 techs and an ejection. Kobe with a tech. Nash and Kobe both arguing with refs any time a play is made on either side of the court. Dantoni with a dick head smile on his face talking with the refs after every play.
> 
> 
> You guys didn't lose because of the refs. You lost because you guys played like shit, and have an air of childish entitlement. I hope your team of losers blame themselves, especially Dwight for this loss, and not complain about the refs and how things aren't fair when they get to the locker room.
> ...


Only difference is that Heat team put it together long enough to make the playoffs. The lakers...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MojoPin said:


> Only difference is that Heat team put it together long enough to make the playoffs. The lakers...


I think there are quite a few more differences.

I still think your team is going to make the playoffs. Not like it matters when you're not a contender though.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Adam said:


> I think there are quite a few more differences.
> 
> I still think your team is going to make the playoffs. Not like it matters when you're not a contender though.


I could actually see this team coming in as an 8 seed and making it to the championship. They are that talented...but they need to make playoffs in order for that to be a possibility.

Lebrun and Company had the added benefit of being young, athletic guys.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

**** it changes need to be made. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> I could actually see this team coming in as an 8 seed and making it to the championship. They are that talented...but they need to make playoffs in order for that to be a possibility.
> 
> *Lebron and Company had the added benefit of being young, athletic guys.*


That's the problem for the Lakers though. When Miami lost, they lost in the Finals and knew at the very worst they'd come back just as strong next season, with a strong possibility of coming back even better seeing as they were all still young. 

With the Lakers, its now or never. Kobe isn't coming back better next year. He'll be worse. Same can be said for Pau and Nash, hell even role players like Artest and Jamison. Basically your only worth while player that could be as good or better next year is Dwight.

Its this year or never for the current form of the Lakers. Looks to me like never.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Eh we have next year. The clock is definitely ticking though and you can finally put me in the "trade pau for d'antoni system role players" camp.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Don't worry. Houston and Portland both couldn't buy a win right now, so they are doing their part to keep you guys in the playoff hunt!


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad to see Earl Clark getting some burn for you guys. Very similar to a Lamar Odom in that he is tall, versatile, and can impact the game in many different areas obviously can't say he will be as successful as Odom is, but still.. very useful. I really wish the Suns would have given him more opportunities in PHX.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Luke said:


> Eh we have next year. The clock is definitely ticking though and you can finally put me in the "trade pau for d'antoni system role players" camp.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Pau scored as much as Kobe while taking 17 less shots. Think about that for a minute.

And if anything your defense was even worse when Howard was anchoring the paint over Gasol, so I really don't get why Pau would get scape goated here.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Luke said:


> Eh we have next year. The clock is definitely ticking though and you can finally put me in the "trade pau for d'antoni system role players" camp.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


I really don't get how you can say you have next year. You won't be improving on a flawed roster.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Dwight will be better, pau will probably be traded for more complimentary parts and Kobe/Nash have been fighting Father Time for years now. I'm not worried.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Luke said:


> Dwight will be better, pau will probably be traded for more complimentary parts and Kobe/Nash have been fighting Father Time for years now. I'm not worried.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Then you aren't being even the least bit realistic. 


And how do we know Dwight will be better? Are we still using injury as an excuse right now?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

How is that not realistic? And even if he's not still injured (even though he's clearly still affected by it) having a full year under his belt in a new system can only be a good thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Luke said:


> How is that not realistic? And even if he's not still injured (even though he's clearly still affected by it) having a full year under his belt in a new system can only be a good thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


So you're a contender next year because you're going to trade Gasol?

Come on man.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

R-Star said:


> Then you aren't being even the least bit realistic.
> 
> 
> And how do we know Dwight will be better? Are we still using injury as an excuse right now?


Eh I don't think Dwight will be here. I'm not sure he is a guy to build around, believe it or not.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Eh I don't think Dwight will be here. I'm not sure he is a guy to build around, believe it or not.


I don't think he will be either. If you guys don't make the playoffs, keeping Dwight is a pipe dream. 

And I agree. I'm not sure you can build around Dwight and win it all.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Can you actually see this team turning it around and making an honest push for the title, or as a fan have you given up on this year yet?


Title? :lol: Come on, this team is going to struggle just to get enough wins to get in the 8th spot. The only reason they still have hope is because Houston and Portland are tanking also.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

R-Star said:


> So you're a contender next year because you're going to trade Gasol?
> 
> Come on man.


Where exactly did I say they would be contenders next year? I said they'd be fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

And Dwight doesn't have the balls to leave twenty mil on the table, especially since he just bought that house. He wants to be a celebrity more than a champion.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Eh, Nash doesn't was going downhill in PHX with our training staff. He is a conditioning guru, but his time is basically up. His offense doesn't offset his defense anymore. Hasn't really for the last few years. Add to that that he was prone to bad turnovers in PHX also the last few years? Bad mix. Kobe will still be very effective. Even if regresses significantly, he will still be well above the rest of the 2's in the league likely. Just a matter of his impact on the games.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

The Lakers took a shot and tried to go all in during Kobe's last years and before the contracts all expired. Then the plan appears to be to build around Dwight and another free agent or two in 2014. It hasn't worked out so far in terms of winning, and it would have been nice to have a few draft picks to rebuild with but it was still the right idea.

Trading Pau would at least have given us a shot to make the playoffs (it might be too late) or some draft picks for the future. I don't think we are gonna win the title by keeping Pau so we might as well get something him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ron said:


> Title? :lol: Come on, this team is going to struggle just to get enough wins to get in the 8th spot. The only reason they still have hope is because Houston and Portland are tanking also.


Good. I was expecting a realistic answer out of you. Some of the other posters on here still have their heads in the clouds so to speak.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Luke said:


> And Dwight doesn't have the balls to leave twenty mil on the table, especially since he just bought that house. He wants to be a celebrity more than a champion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Says who? You?


You know how many guys don't live in their teams city? 

And I love how Laker fans (some) pulled a "Orlando _HAS_ to sign and trade with us, or he'll leave for nothing!". That's pretty funny.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> The Lakers took a shot and tried to go all in during Kobe's last years and before the contracts all expired. Then the plan appears to be to build around Dwight and another free agent or two in 2014. It hasn't worked out so far in terms of winning, and it would have been nice to have a few draft picks to rebuild with but it was still the right idea.
> 
> Trading Pau would at least have given us a shot to make the playoffs (it might be too late) or some draft picks for the future. I don't think we are gonna win the title by keeping Pau so we might as well get something him.


Hard to say though. Who is going to give up good draft picks and players for Gasol at this point?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

sigh...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We suck.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Says who? You?
> 
> 
> You know how many guys don't live in their teams city?
> ...


I do believe it's going to take a lot to make Dwight look elsewhere. LA offers everything he's looking for away from basketball, which one gets the impression is more important to him. His relationship with Kobe does seem a tad strained, though, so it may depend on that.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

R-Star said:


> Says who? You?
> 
> 
> You know how many guys don't live in their teams city?
> ...


When he leaves that much money on the table to go play in Dallas or some shot we'll talk.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Didn't see the game. Kobe two straight games with more FGAs than Dwight, Pau and Nash combined.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Another tough loss for the Lakers. Howard deserves some of the blame. It would seem that the refs aren't favoring the Lakers this season, but that is just more of a reason to maintain composure. Howard is developing a Rasheed Wallace rep, which does his team no favors. Bryant also had another poor shooting night and clearly lacked the legs he needs to close out strong. He gets some of the blame as well. I'd put much of the blame on the coach though. When is D'Antoni gonna wake up and realize Kobe can't play so many minutes? He's averaging 39.4 minutes in January yet the Lakers are 2-8 during that time. He clearly has no lift at the end of games, a time the Lakers are supposed to rely on him. This is mostly due to lost confidence in Meeks and Morris. These guys have had some very effective stretches this season, and are the best shot at getting Kobe some rest. Nash is also being overused. If you look at their plus/minus stats, Morris/Meeks has been rather effective in tandem. They bring a little extra quickness and are both a threat from deep. Allowing those guys to play significant minutes together while Nash and Bryant rest just makes too much sense. Even if they give up a few extra points, it would allow Bryant to enter the 4th quarter rested and ready to close out. Duhon has his moments, but he doesn't seem to bring the kind of energy that is needed off the bench. 

On the bright side, Gasol did manage a season high point total, and showed why the Lakers still need him. He can be somewhat effective playing next to Dwight, and very effective with Howard on the bench or out of the game. With Howard's tendency to get T'd up, Gasol is very necessary.

On the even brighter side, Clark had another good game, proving he doesn't have to start to play well. I'm not entirely sold on the Jamison/Clark combo, but Clark in any lineup is better than no Clark.

Despite another loss to a bad team I still think the Lakers will make the playoffs. At this point a championship is a very remote possibility. It is very rare for a team to play so poorly and still make it to the Finals. The only championship team that comes to mind is the 94-95 Rockets. Maybe Earl Clark can pull off a Robert Horry post-season impersonation. Outside of that little fantasy, the Lakers are inching closer to full on rebuilding, which is a little depressing.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Nice post and welcome.

The clowns on KSPN 710 finally got something right today. Use Pau as the backup center. He was most effective in that role.

Their defense was god-awful today. Worst I have seen all season, and that is SAYING SOMETHING this season. They are consistently bad on defense.

I can't believe they are still in a playoff hunt. 17-23 and they are in 12th place in the West but only 2 games back in the loss column of eight-placed Houston. Amazing. Even if they finish at 41-41, they have a shot at the eighth slot. And if they get there they are going to get punished by OKC, the Clippers, or the Spurs. So it doesn't matter anyway.

Well, with likely losses to Chicago and Memphis, that will put them at 17-25 and will need a 24-16 record just to get to .500. To get to 46-36, that means they have to go 29-11. That just seems unlikely at this point in time.

There was a time (actually, just this past October) that 55-27 was always acceptable to me. This team is so horrid that after 40 games they would have to go 38-4 to get there. It's very sad to see such a demise.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If one thinks they can sneak into the playoffs, I don't see how one can simultaneously pronounce championship hopes dead. The playoffs are crazy, and despite its flaws, this roster is still extremely talented.

Hypothetical: If the Lakers snuck in as the 8th seed, and the Dwight Howard we're seeing now was switched out for the one in Orlando, how would you feel about your chances against the best of the West?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Luke said:


> When he leaves that much money on the table to go play in Dallas or some shot we'll talk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Sign and trade.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

R-Star said:


> Sign and trade.


I suppose that's some solace


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

but not as much as if we still had our own pick - I guess an ass load of cap space in 2014 is something hang our hat on...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> but not as much as if we still had our own pick - I guess an ass load of cap space in 2014 is something hang our hat on...


It genuinely is. There's other teams who make big to do's about how they're clearing up cap space for 20xx in preparation for big name players, and in reality they end up overpaying for the 2nd tier guys who are left because in reality there's only a few marquis destinations in the NBA, and LA is one of them. Having big cap space and being the Lakers almost guarantees you're getting an allstar player that offseason.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Also, the only reason the sign and trade was brought up is because multiple LA fans kept saying how Orlando _had_ to sign and trade Howard or he'd leave for nothing. So its funny now those same posters conveniently forget about the sign and trade and act like Howards only option is to re-sign or leave 20 million dollars on the table.

Its sad how homerism works.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Didn't see the game. Kobe two straight games with more FGAs than Dwight, Pau and Nash combined.


You guys have no chance in hell of turning this around if that keeps up.



Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=at9tu8x

Boom Shakalaka!! 

Get it done Mitch!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Yea... that trade isn't happening.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Yea... that trade isn't happening.


I know.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Sorry. I didn't mean to make anyone cry.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Sorry. I didn't mean to make anyone cry.


We'll bro-hug it out, big guy...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'd like that.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

These avatars with people holding guns to their heads is becoming disturbing.

Please post the cute baby pic again as your avatar R-Star.

Or at least a logo from a 1960s NFL team.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ill figure something out. Was just trying to have fun with Jamel but he never bit.


----------

